# Solved: MWLDaemon / sysenv.dll



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this.

I just ran the "decrapifier" program, and Winlocker was one of the programs that I chose to uninstall.
Now I get an error at boot saying that sysenv.dll is missing.

I could restore the system before the decrapifier ran, but I would rather just clean this issue up if possible.

I'm sure I could find sysenv.dll somewhere, toss it in my system folder, and that may stop the error ... but a useless program (I think) would be running needlessly (I think)

Any ideas? The error doesn't seem to be affecting my system, so I am in no urgent need of an immediate answer .... and I should be around for a while  

Thanks in advance,

LAN

PS Basic system specs;
Acer Aspire 5517 laptop


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Update.

Used my head a little and went to msconfig ... found "MyWINLocker in the startup and un-checked the box.

No more error.


----------

